# The Perfume (imitation of movie poster)



## user79 (May 19, 2007)

Hey gals...just wanted to show you what I did today. First I wanted to post an FOTD but then I came to the idea of re-creating the movie poster for the film "The Perfume".

What do you think? Click for full size. I altered my haircolour to look like the girl in the movie...





I also made a b&w image...






These are 2 others that didn't make the final cut...haha!


----------



## Shimmer (May 19, 2007)

looooooooove your eyes in this. WOW.


----------



## michall8 (May 19, 2007)

Amazing!
so talanted. so pretty!


----------



## Dizzy (May 19, 2007)

That is SO gorgeous!!


----------



## ch33tah (May 19, 2007)

very very pretty!

STUNNING

you look super sultry as a red head!


----------



## Juneplum (May 19, 2007)

u look amazing as a redhead! wowza!


----------



## user79 (May 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_u look amazing as a redhead! wowza! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would kill to have hair that red naturally. I've coloured it auburn red a few times but it just never looks as good. haha


----------



## Esperanza (May 20, 2007)

Wooo, you're stunning with those red hair! This is a perfect 50's pin-up look: you look like a real femme fatale, very sultry!  
Very nice recreation of the poster by the way :nod:


----------



## franimal (May 20, 2007)

which lipstick are you wearing? It looks amazing on you


----------



## user79 (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_which lipstick are you wearing? It looks amazing on you_

 
I think it's Rimmel - Screamer


----------



## MACATTAK (May 20, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## pink_candy (May 31, 2007)

niicee!!
i liked the BnW one. very professional!


----------

